
Extreme loneliness or perfect balance? How to work from home and stay healthy - jarofgreen
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/mar/25/extreme-loneliness-or-the-perfect-balance-how-to-work-from-home-and-stay-healthy
======
lesss365
>After interviewing everyone from a professional juggler to a building
surveyor who worked out of a garden shed, Holliss found some common
disadvantages and negative impacts: mental health suffered (anxiety, stress,
depression), isolation was rife (not being in a team), and it was hard to have
self-discipline (proximity of the fridge and biscuit tin; not enough exercise;
difficulty in setting boundaries between work and life).

My working from home experience has been the complete opposite. In fact, these
tend to be "negative impacts" I've experienced in open-office environments.

------
Bizarro
I work from home and most of that article rings true. Because of my
personality, I don't feel lonely, but sometimes in the morning I do want to
watch the news or something on youtube in the background just to break "the
silence" of sleep and getting ready to sit down at my desk.

All-in-all though I really enjoy working from home. Sure beats some open-
office environment. I guess in an "ideal" situation we'd have a conference
room/shared space to bring laptops to if we wanted to, but we just end up
meeting at a bar or restaurant, bring our laptops, when we feel the need for
face-to-face.

